
Waymo's 461 Questions for Levandowski - elsewhen
https://www.documentcloud.org/documents/3891211-Waymo-Uber-Docket-835-Waymo-Q-s-to-Levandowski.html#document/p3
======
kylesf
Would be a better read if there were no redacted parts :P

